# Francis the porch kitty



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep he's still here. My dad scared him away last night but I came home from school and he greeted me at my door. I sat down with my camera and took a couple pictures and chilled with him, lol. He's sucha sweetie, and has such pretty hazel/green eyes 


















he's sucha cuddler, he kept snuggling against my leg


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

his pretty face

















and his usual face when you tell him to go home


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ahh, gorgeous photos! Wow, you may have got yourself a cat there. Seem to me he knows where he wants to be...

We used to have a neighbour when I lived in London who would keep his cat outside at all times of day and night and all types of weather. It would break my heart when he'd follow me home and want to come in.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I like having him around, except when I go to take Atticus out and he has a hissy fit. He scared the crap out of me today when I took Claire for a walk, I screamed and ran back in the house! lol. My dad said he doesnt mind him staying around so I've been giving him his afternoon snack since he's skin and bones. He's a sweety and runs over when you call his name, lol.


----------

